
This is my new Chrome extension – what do you think? - yuval-haimovits
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/memomi/lefakfpnglofjaegcpahpjeebjgnamjf
======
DiabloD3
Why would I use this instead of the Evernote and OneNote plugins for Chrome,
or any of the other existing systems for this?

